# Bottle with marble in neck



## Stupot (Nov 2, 2004)

Found this bottle when diving in the north of Scotland. The neck has been squeezed in during its manufacture. There is a glass marble in the neck which can roll back and fore. The marble will not drop to the bottom of the bottle but if the bottle is turned up side down the marble will drop into the neck and probably make a seal. 
 The glass is quite thick and has a light green tinge to it. 
 The words on the bottle are "UNGLESS & VIRET HALSTEAD & HAVERHILL MINERAL WATERS" 
 There are three letters on the bottom "RCB" and the number "9889" 
 How old is this bottle and is it worth anything. Any information would be much appreciated. 

 New to this forum, didn't have any luck uploading a picture. having another shot at it.


----------



## cerberus314 (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey I actually know this one  its a Codd type stopper invented In 1872 by Hiram Codd.

 I actually dont have any of those yet...but I do have a few bottles with Roorbach & Thomas stoppers.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Stupot, welcome to the forum.  I combined your first post with the one with the photo [] .
 Cerberus is spot on, it's a Codd's patent,  that particular patent with the flat type indents is hard to find.  
 For more info on Codd's have a look at Mark Potten's WEBSITE .


----------



## kumtow (Nov 3, 2004)

Diving in the north of Scotland?????!!!!  Mate, if you are willing to dive in the north of Scotland you deserve to find something rare and spectacular.  Geeez, that would be sooooo cold.  Nice bottle though, pity about the little crack in the lip.  [8D]


----------

